# unsafegraphics....I believe whatever doesn't kill you, simply makes you...stranger.



## triad47 (Oct 27, 2009)

Completely unsuspecting, I was, when I opened the mailbox...
(I thought this was the package being re-routed back to me from the NST)

Here I am busting criminals all day long and I come home to find joker cards all over my door step.

A wiser man than I once said "You see, madness, as you know, is like gravity. All it takes is a little push!"

Consider me pushed.







Seriously, I am blown away. All favorites of mine. This is one of the most creative and well thought out bombs I have seen since I joined this website, and I consider myself extraordinarily honored to be the target. I am probably going to frame the playing cards.

I can't thank you enough brother.

You truly are the clown prince of cigars! 
The Joker: And... here… we... go! 

- Dave


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

WTG Unsafe, thats a very tasty trio there and certainly the most unique bomb Ive seen in my very limited history of seeing bombs.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

very tasteful debauchery sir Jester !!! :clock: _tic, toc_


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ohhhh nicely done. Those are some great cigars.


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

He's putting together some pretty awesome bombs.. Way to go Unsafe..


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Cool!

Nice work Dominick!:thumb:

Are we going to have to start calling you "The Unsafe Jester"?


Fun Fun Fun!!!


.


----------



## thefenderbender (Jan 11, 2010)

Once again OUTSTANDING!!!! Your bombs are........the BOMB!
Can't wait to see what you come up with next!ound:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

David remember I thought it was so funny so long ago sending a Cop a bomb LOL shit I thought that was so funny!!

This dude unsafe you are good dude very good!! Nice sticks too!


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

triad47 said:


> You truly are the clown prince of cigars!


Sounds good enough for a sig line to me!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

nice hit...

but very scary lol...


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cool yet disturbing at the same time. Would probably freak my wife out if something like that showed up to the house. Very well done. I love the bombs with the personal touch.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Dominick another awesome bombing effort, it's great seeing the effort you go to with the presentation of these bombs. Truely awesome and always impressive.


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

very nice cigars. Dom, you are pulling a very nice attraction my friend.


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

Very cool !! Awsome cigars.........


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

nice bomb!


----------



## abush22678 (Jan 2, 2010)

That was an awesome bomb and I like your calling card. Haha. Very unique and cool.


----------

